# First concert............



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

I am so excited that I will be going to my first concert on July 27th this year!!!! I will be going to the Weird Al concert at the Woodland Park Zoo. I decided one day that I would take a listen to Weird Al's music, found out that I love his music, so I took the liberty of getting a ticket to the concert that is up here in Seattle, WA. I am so excited as it is my first concert and hope to have a blast. I cannot wait for the concert. I hope there will be many more I will be able to go to in the future.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Have fun!!


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

I certainly will have fun at the concert. I am so excited, been posting on Facebook how much longer I have until the concert.

If you remember your first concert, please share your experience: which concert was it, did you have a blast, and anything else you would like to share about your first concert?


----------

